# Width & height of library browser wallpaper



## derstefmitf

Hi,

can anyone tell me the right dimensions of the wallpaper for a library that is supposed to be added to the library tab. I only found the very old Kontakt 4 developer guide pdf and there it says 633x99 pixels, but I am not sure that this correct anymore for newer versions of Kontakt.

Thanks.


----------



## EvilDragon

It is.


----------



## derstefmitf

EvilDragon said:


> It is.


Thanks for the fast help.


----------



## Kore G

Kontakt 4 -> 633x418 (350 usable + 68 header)
Kontakt 5 -> 633x608 (540 usable + 68 header)


----------



## EvilDragon

That's for performance views. OP is asking about Libraries tab wallpapers.


----------



## Kore G

EvilDragon said:


> That's for performance views. OP is asking about Libraries tab wallpapers.


Sorry my bad.


----------

